
Lego railway and through a house and garden [video] - Tomte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOLpVTwlAE8
======
suprfnk
This is fun to see and all, but what has this got to do with 'hacker news'?
There is no in-depth information about how it was built, how it was programmed
or something like that. It's not a new concept, this has been done a lot of
times. The video isn't even new, it's from january.

I really don't mean to be negative, but I just don't see why this is on the
frontpage of hacker news.

~~~
bigjump
It's on the front page - because it's awesome!

Had me mesmerised and took my mind off thinking about the next new JavaScript
thing.

~~~
Tomte
But to be fair, he's not exactly wrong.

I usually just point people who complain about my submissions to the site
guidelines, but this was the first time I actually thought "well, I probably
got carried away and shouldn't have posted it" and was fine with people
flagging it off the front page.

~~~
aaron695
I suspect the song being well choreographed with appropriate background noise
was the memes' vector here.

I was "stupid lego video, how did it get so many votes", so watched it and
actually enjoyed it.

It had something to it that was unusual brain candy. That was the hack part.
Intentional or not.

------
preinheimer
We've got a fair amount of lego train sets, I just wish it was easier to get
them to interact with the recent Mindstorm sets. I'd love to program the
Mindstorm to control the trains & tracks, but that's not an out of the box
option.

------
torvald
Why do it when you can overdo it.

------
Mindless2112
Lego trains + Arduino:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEekXRNztVI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEekXRNztVI)

------
foota
Can't help but think of how much of a pain that would have been to live with.
Imagine all the stubbed toes.

------
foota
Did anyone else get motion sickness watching this?

------
m00s3
Meh. It's interesting because it's long. Nothing else of interest in the
layout.

------
rdiddly
bewildered dogs at 0:54

the target demographic (the dad that is - the two kids would rather be playing
the sportsball) at 2:15 & 2:40

bored wife or teenager totally not into it at 3:03

------
dogma1138
H.N.I.R.

~~~
Animats
Really overdoing it. Minatur Wunderland, Hamburg.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxr_PTDkNXM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxr_PTDkNXM)

~~~
gkya
That's so uncannily realistic.

